
Build Your Startup for Less - ewe
Hi there, as a founder of bootstrapping startup, for every tool we used, I&#x27;d write to the founder or someone in C-level and ask for a discount ( StartupSchool deals helped as well, thanks! :) ). They all made it, so most of them agreed to support a fellow founder at the beginning of the startup journey.<p>This year, however, our team contacted SaaS &amp; software founders across our network and put together a list of over 30 software deals so bootstrapped founders can build faster and cheaper. Here it is, big names and some cheaper alternatives: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vouchery.io&#x2F;post&#x2F;the-hottest-black-friday-and-cyber-monday-software-saas-deals-coming-up-in-2019<p>PS. Know a deal or would like to promote yours? PM, happy to add it to the list ( all free, we don&#x27;t earn any commission from deals).<p>Cheers, Ewelina, Vouchery.io
======
rman666
This is great, thank you!

